# I have the most adorable little angel :)



## Trickyroo

Check out these pictures , I was just in heaven last night with this little angel 
She is just simply precious . My sweet little Yosi 
Check out her hind leg hanging off my leg , lolol.

My Tricky had to get in on it too , she is such a ham for the camera 

Does anybody wear overalls or "barn pants" when hanging with the goats ?
I used to use mine for the snow , they are much too but found they are "perfect" for the barn , lolol. So warm too  Just slip em right over sweats and Im good to go , best idea I had , lol.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Oooohhh too cute!! love the room you have


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone is sure happy!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you ! love these girls  
Im hoping to add more furniture for them soon. I would love 
to have a mountain like WHF has , lolol.
They would be even happier


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww!!! SO cute!! Little YoYo looks quite comfy!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , she is , lolol. She paws at me if Im standing and usually she wants me to lay down with her so she can cuddle up , usually after she has a play session with one of the other girls , lolol.
Or she is being chased around by one of them. Its really funny because she is so much quicker then them , its almost like she's the one who starts the chase game , lolol. She just dodges them every time , lol.
Now they dont bother with her anymore just because they know they cant get her , lolol. She knows the ins and outs of the land now . 

Yosi is really very sure of herself and doesnt back down from anything 
She butted my beagle Kelly and she went back at Yosi yelling ehr fool head off and Yosi countered that with another butt , lolol
Well , the two of them really got into it and were chasing each other around for about 15 minutes . Kelly found out that Yosi is a awesome playmate for her and now they play all the time. Usually when Yosi butts her , its 
"game on" , lol. They are the perfect size for each other


----------



## ThreeHavens

Patti does that for me too! She'll paw at me and we'll snuggle up together 

It looks like you're running Goatie Heaven!


----------



## threespringsfarm

I just lost one of our fainting goats who had nerve damage. Pictures like these just give me comfort. They are such great pets and companions. I cant ever see myself without our 32 that we have.

Christal Miller
Three springs farm
Spotsylvania, va


----------



## rb555

So Sweet! I just love it when they seek us out for love, attention and cuddles! Makes you know you are doing a good job caring for them. Yosi is a beautiful girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens

threespringsfarm said:


> I just lost one of our fainting goats who had nerve damage. Pictures like these just give me comfort. They are such great pets and companions. I cant ever see myself without our 32 that we have.
> 
> Christal Miller
> Three springs farm
> Spotsylvania, va


I'm sorry for your loss. It's so hard ... :hug:


----------



## Jodi_berg

Ahhhh pure goat heaven, the overalls are a Great ideal, if I'm already clean and out of work clothes I have to change into my goat pjs and then when I get back in from the barn back into my clean pjs because as we all know goat love tends to be a little well....goaty and my husbands complains that I smell like goat if I don't.....


----------



## threespringsfarm

Yes it is. The thought that everything was tried and done to help them gives you some closure. I know that he is in a good place now and I will see him some time in the future.


----------



## Texas.girl

Jealous:tears:, my first born is keeping her distance from me. I just want to scratch her chest but she won't let me. I have been gone all day today so no idea if she is still avoiding me but back in Sept. before he startedd chasing her she would come up to me all the time and ask to be scratched. I miss that.


----------



## Trickyroo

Jodi_berg said:


> Ahhhh pure goat heaven, the overalls are a Great ideal, if I'm already clean and out of work clothes I have to change into my goat pjs and then when I get back in from the barn back into my clean pjs because as we all know goat love tends to be a little well....goaty and my husbands complains that I smell like goat if I don't.....


Yep , I can be dressed in clean clothes and just put my goatie overalls on
and a sweatshirt , my goatie jacket and Im good to go , lolol.
Then , just take em off in the garage and walk in the house clean 
Yeah , my hubby will ask if Ive been "goating'' lately , then i know i smell goaty


----------



## Trickyroo

threespringsfarm said:


> I just lost one of our fainting goats who had nerve damage. Pictures like these just give me comfort. They are such great pets and companions. I cant ever see myself without our 32 that we have.
> 
> Christal Miller
> Three springs farm
> Spotsylvania, va


Im so sorry for your loss :hug: Im happy you have found some comfort looking at my pictures. You are right , they are great companions and I couldnt see myself without any of them 
OMG !!! 32 goats , now that is goatie heaven ,lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Patti does that for me too! She'll paw at me and we'll snuggle up together
> 
> It looks like you're running Goatie Heaven!


Thank you WHF , it is goat heaven 
We have so many plans for the Spring , I can hardly wait , lol.
But on a different note , we are also hoping to sell and move to a larger place.
Either way , its going to be goatie heaven


----------



## zubbycat

Soooooo cute! I can't wait for my guys to climb in my lap. Little Winston is finally letting us pet him. Herbie is the one I'm pretty sure will turn into a lap goat - he already gives me kisses. Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

We have had Yosi for two weeks exactly when these pictures were 
taken. I can't believe it's been two weeks already !
I took some more of her today which I found really cute.
So if you guys can stomach a few more , I will post them
later,lolol.


----------



## JaLyn

Laura that is jsut the sweetest pictures. Thank you so much for sharing. I've been kinda down today and seeing those pics brought a smile to my face  And I have coveralls I wear insulated ones and non insulated..but truth be told half the time i'm dressed in old comfy jeans and will wear them out to barn lol..


----------



## RMADairyGoats

So glad you like little Yoda  She was a little angle that's for sure  Love the pics of her laying in your lap!


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Laura that is jsut the sweetest pictures. Thank you so much for sharing. I've been kinda down today and seeing those pics brought a smile to my face  And I have coveralls I wear insulated ones and non insulated..but truth be told half the time i'm dressed in old comfy jeans and will wear them out to barn lol..


I'm sorry your feeling blue :tear:
If you want to talk , I'm hear for ya 
:hug:


----------



## JaLyn

Aww thanks..i'm just having a poor me day lol..it was a rainy day and i was bored lol..


----------



## milkmaid

They are SOOO cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Aww thanks..i'm just having a poor me day lol..it was a rainy day and i was bored lol..


Oh , we all have those moments/days , lol.
Im sorry  Cheer up , think of the babies coming 
And , your new Manchie girl  I cant wait to see her !
Do you have names picked out ? Can we help her ?
Maybe we can name her Socks II if someone, that will remain nameless ,
has named her Saanen doe Socks


----------



## HCavin

How Sweet!!


----------



## Texas.girl

JaLyn said:


> Aww thanks..i'm just having a poor me day lol..it was a rainy day and i was bored lol..


JaLyn--you are free to send your rain here anytime you want too. Texas is still in a major drought. I just checked my totals and it has only rained once here since August. My goats have nothing to eat so I am having to purchase alfalfa. If it was raining here there would be vegetation even if the days are growing shorter and a bit chilly. So anytime you want to send the rain to Texas--feel free to do so.


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Yep , I can be dressed in clean clothes and just put my goatie overalls on
> and a sweatshirt , my goatie jacket and Im good to go , lolol.
> Then , just take em off in the garage and walk in the house clean
> Yeah , my hubby will ask if Ive been "goating'' lately , then i know i smell goaty


 LOL...I do that same thing...I have my "goating" overalls, coat, hat and gloves.

Laura, Yosi is ADORABLE!! 
What a sweet little baby. :lovey:


----------



## Engebretsen

Aww, what happy girlies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## nursehelg

Too sweet. They really know how to pull at your heart don't they!


----------



## JaLyn

Laura..u crack me up girl lol..texas..u can have it...i'm sick of rain now lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Laura..u crack me up girl lol..texas..u can have it...i'm sick of rain now lol..


Whad I do ?


----------



## Mcordes

Very sweet!


----------



## RedGate

You sweet pictures have just warmed my heart


----------



## kristinatucker

ohhhh great pictures!!! how old is the one in the stall? love the white one!!! so cute


----------



## Trickyroo

Yosi is seven months old . She's just a baby 
My Tricky will be a year this March. My little Tricky


----------



## Trickyroo

I have a fairly young herd . Tricky , Bunny and Pixie , the other two white ones are around the same age , so it will be a multiple birthday celebration


----------



## kristinatucker

wow amazing at 7 months she still cuddles like that!


----------



## ThreeHavens

kristinatucker said:


> wow amazing at 7 months she still cuddles like that!


My 7 month old still comes onto my lap  :laugh: Spoiled little Patti.


----------



## WillowGem

Arthur and Merlin are 7-1/2 months old, and are big cuddlers...especially Arthur. 

Laura, I didn't realize Yosi was that old..I thought she was just a baby.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yosi's birthday is 4/17/12 . So she is even a bit older , lol
Why wouldnt she cuddle at this age ? I dont understand...
I call them all my babies , lolol. My other girls are all around the same
age too .


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think she was just surprised to see her on your lap at that age :laugh: Don't worry, none of my does get less cuddly.


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol. Thanks  I wasnt worried , I doubt goats are anything like teenagers , lolol. 
I know your a teenager , but your goat teenager , lolol.
Big difference


----------



## Trickyroo

kristinatucker said:


> wow amazing at 7 months she still cuddles like that!


Yosi is my very first Nigerian Dwarf , so I thought maybe there was something I didnt know about their behavior , lololol.
Last night she kept pawing at me so I sat down and in a millisecond she was in my lap with her two front feet on my shoulders sniffing me face ,lolol.
Tickled like heck ! She just seems to like being close to us.
She put her feet on me and was stretching and just curled her little self up in a ball and there we sat till she decided she needed a bit of hay.
One of my other girls , Lilly , is a bit jealous I think , because she used to do th same , but she has accepted Yosi and just lays right along side her 
Then they all start laying down , lolol I guess its catchy like yawning .
I should try to set the video camera up next time !


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Yosi's birthday is 4/17/12 . So she is even a bit older , lol


She's right around the same age as my boys.
Merlin was born 4/23/12 and Arthur was born 5/2/12...they are my babies too. 

And I LOVE the pawing. 
I never knew they did that until I got my boys.


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> She's right around the same age as my boys.
> Merlin was born 4/23/12 and Arthur was born 5/2/12...they are my babies too.
> 
> And I LOVE the pawing.
> I never knew they did that until I got my boys.


I love the pawing too! Patti doesn't do it as much, but when she was a 'lil thing she would paw if she thought I didn't see her. "Hello, ma? Ma?"


----------



## WillowGem

Or would that be called "hoofing"?


----------



## Trickyroo

No , I think its pawing. Hoofing would be if they had shoes I think :scratch:


----------



## WillowGem

Any new pics of your adorable little angel?


----------



## Trickyroo

Pictures , sure 
I was out yesterday in the barn doing their hooves. My hubs and i were locked in Yosi's stall with whoever was getting done and she just had to see what was going on as well as the others . It was comical , they were all locked over , thru , the wood slats , all we saw were noses everywhere , lolol.

My hubs didnt want to use the milking stand because he said that their first experience on it should be a pleasant one.
agree , I planned on making it nice for them , giving them grain and such ,, but do you think they would think of it as a bad thing if I did their hooves on it ? My back cant take doing their hooves in a small stall bent in unimaginable ways , lolol.

I will add more pictures later  You will be sorry you asked , lolol.
Picture overload is going to happen , lolol


----------



## WillowGem

Yay!!!! 
I love picture overload...especially when it's cute goaties!


----------



## Engebretsen

We always do our hoof trims on the stand. I think it's less stressful for everyone involved that way.


----------



## zubbycat

Pictures!! Yay!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Can you say SPOILED???????????? Way to sweet.


----------



## Trickyroo

I will post more later promise


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> I will post more later promise


We've heard that one before.  
I was so excited to see you had posted here, but NO pics yet...Waahhhh! 
Whenever you get around to it, Laura...I think you just want keeping us all in suspense.

WE WANT YOSI PICS, WE WANT YOSI PICS...c'mon people, all together now. 
:dance:


----------



## zubbycat

Yosi pics! Yosi pics! Yosi pics!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , ok , I wasn't home all day ,lololol
I'll get to it ..


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yosi pics, Yosi pics!!!! Laura, we need pics, quit slacking off! LOL


----------



## Engebretsen

Yosi pics!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , here are some older pictures of my Yosi .
I have some more recent ones on my phone , so I should have time to post the rest and maybe I'll take more tomorrow.
I didnt want to break my promise , so at least I posted something , lol.
The on with Yosi on the Aframe looking down at one of my dogs is hysterical.
Fiona is waiting for her brother to come running back with the ball , she has absolutely no interest in the goats . But Yosi has much interest in her , lolol.
She thought she had run to the other side , so Yosi was looking for her ,but she came back so quick Yosi didnt see her. She is so funny this little one , she has such a funny friendly personality , she is really such a angel 
Thanks for looking


----------



## ThreeHavens

I can tell that girl has a lot of adorable character!


----------



## Engebretsen

Did your dog explain the contacts to yosi? I mean, if she's going to be an agility goat, she's gotta know these things. Actually, why aren't there goat agility competitions? I'd totally train for those!


----------



## Trickyroo

Actually we were working on the weaves first,but Fiona will explain the running contact to her


----------



## Shotzy11

How cute!!! I love the border collie under the A-frame pictures - so funny. Looks like they are playing hide and seek.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Aww! Little Yoyo


----------



## WillowGem

Yay!!!! I love that little girl. 
She would be the perfect little friend for my boys...you'd better keep an eye on her, if you know what I mean...heehee 

I'm so happy you posted pics, Laura.
I though I was going to have to guilt you in to it by posting a bunch of Arthur pics...Bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## zubbycat

Soooooo cute! I love the pic where she's looking right at the camera. What a face! 

I'm starting donkey agility this month ... I think I'll teach Herbie the Goat to do the course too! Lol.


----------

